# Angeln im Meer in Torrevieja, Region Valencia in Spanien



## dreamthief (21. März 2014)

Hallo,
nachdem mein Angeln im letzten Jahr in Wasser gefallen ist weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass ich mir den Angelschein wieder lokal kaufen könnte, möchte ich im Sommer dieses Jahres wieder in Torrevieja, Region Valencia in Spanien angeln. Wie ich mittlerweile weiss muss ich dafür spätestens einige Wochen vor Urlaubsantritt den Schein beantragen und er wird mir dann zugeschickt.
Jetzt die entscheidende Frage:
Wie und wo mache ich das?
Wie bezahle ich das?
Wer kennt den genauen Ablauf und würde mir dabei helfen?
Ich würden wirklich gerne dort angeln im Sommer aber langsam läuft mir die Zeit wieder weg.
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Klaus Horn (6. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Torrevieja, Region Valencia in Spanien*

Hallo Stefan,

 helfen kann ich Dir leider nicht, habe aber eine Frage. Braucht man jetzt auch einen Angelschein für das Angeln vom Ufer aus im Meer, oder angelst Du im Stausee ?
 Stell doch bitte deine Frage mal auf der Web Seite Torrevieja.de  

 Viele Grüße

 Klaus


----------

